# show whare to sell eastern shore maRyland



## birdguy (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello I live on the eastern of maryland in the middle I have concidered maKing birdhouses and cutting boards throught the year and selling them at a event or two I was wondering if there is anything show wise I could attend any body have any luck with anyrthing? I would like to travel like an hour or less if possable thanks


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

I live on the Eastern Shore of Maryland, too. I can only suggest that you start researching the county fliers that come out once a month to find different events that they have. Quite often you find different crafts being sold at these.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi,
I'm in Cambridge. What town are you in? OC has the springfest and sunfest. Cambridge has one or two craft/street shows. You can google Cambridge and contact the chamber of commerce. They should be able to tell you the dates. There are tons of antiquey/gifty shops that would probably love to sell some of your things on consignment. Between Cambridge and Salisbury there are 3 or 4. St. Michaels has a ton of shops.
Good Luck,
Vicki


----------



## birdguy (Jun 10, 2010)

Well I have to find some time to make things first I am having a hard time trying to compleat my bookshelf with the lower two shelves behind raised pannel doors but I. Realy just lookin to see what's out there to sell at when I get aroud to making time the sooner the better


----------

